# MM first grow: Northern Lights x Skunk



## Maui Monster (Jan 4, 2010)

alright here we go: this is my first grow so bear with me and any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

ordered Northern Lights crossed with Skunk feminized seeds from attitude about a week ago and still waiting.

setup:

got a closet thats 77'H x 19'W x 51'L
have the following lights: 2 48 inch fluros, a blue spectrum tube and a plant/aquarium tube. 2 24 in/75 watts grow light fluros
-will add probably 1 more 24 inch grow light and 3 more 24 inch blue fluro tubes.

Space blankets doubled up covering all wall surfaces of the closet.

Soil-
Right now there are 4 5 gal. buckets waiting to be filled with a mix of Scotts Advanced potting soil and MiracleGrow Perlite. Waiting for wormcastings and lime to add to the mix.

Ill post pictures of the closest and supplies tomorrow when get it all set up.

Let me know what everyone thinks!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 5, 2010)

sounds to me that the painted walls of the closet would be better than the space blanket. and ya got a plan for fresh air and a breeze across plants?


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 5, 2010)

Watch out for heat spots with the space blanket. The light will grow some buds, but if you want serious buds you need to switch to HPS, but this will also generate more heat.. I think your setup will give you a decent grow.

For inspiration on the soil you can check out this thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181


----------



## 420benny (Jan 5, 2010)

That strain can get huge. Mine, also from attitude last summer got 7 feet tall, but 8 feet wide, outside. Great smoke!


----------



## Maui Monster (Jan 6, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Watch out for heat spots with the space blanket. The light will grow some buds, but if you want serious buds you need to switch to HPS, but this will also generate more heat.. I think your setup will give you a decent grow.
> 
> For inspiration on the soil you can check out this thread:


 

thanks for that link, ill definetly use that soil mix in the future!

as for a HPS or MH, id love to use one but the closet doesnt have enough vents so gotta stick with fluros to keep the heat down. for fans, there will be 2 on the walls to create a cross breeze. not sure if ill be able to do an output since this is gunna be a stealth grow.

im waitng till the closet is completely setup to post pictures so bear with me and anyother ideas would be great!


----------



## Maui Monster (Jan 14, 2010)

back again! sorry bout the delay, went away for a week but great news!!

germed 4 of the girls over the weekend and they pushed through the soil today! im a proud papa

instead of using the scotts and miracle grow soil went out and bought a special treat: Fox Farm's Ocean Potting Soil. also got the liquid ferts. trio pack: the grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom for when the girls get a little older. 

the closet is looking real good, still needs another light but the temps are in the 70s and hold strong. ill post pics when its complete so everyone can check it out


----------



## Maui Monster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pictures

first photo is the closest, 48 in. fluro is lowered right above the sprouts. opposite side of closest is mirror image, with a vertical 24' grow plant bulb. on the wall are 2 horizontal 24' white and blue spectrum bulbs. 

2nd photo- fluros right above the girls : )

3rd- the 4 girls. the one in the back left is a runt and eager to see how she does. the other 3 are growing real quick.


----------



## Maui Monster (Jan 20, 2010)

update:

2 of the girls are growing at a noticable rate and are looking good. the runt is barely out of the soil and its leaves are taking their time filling in. anyone have any ideas on how to help it out?

also, anyone heard about leaving the sprouts a week or two longer before transplanting so that the roots are given longer to develop and will produce a stronger root and branch system later on?


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 6, 2010)

heres some more pictures. first one is all four. the 2 on the right are gunna be massive plants but the other 2 are taking their time. 

in the other photos the leaves are starting to twist downwards and theres a few burn spots. any ideas on whats going on?

gunna transplant the 2 bigger ones on monday. probably wait till mid next week to do the 2 smaller ones.


----------



## 420grower (Feb 6, 2010)

your plants look great,foxfarm is a great choice for new growers and old growers alike,its costly but very proven,funny how many of us use solo type cups,they are the mj growers choice,haha,great job,will follow this thread,good luck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

They look good but I will give you some advice, buy a set of T5 fixture or a 2 250w HPS. The CFL's you have will be O.K. for a minute but you are going to need much more light in there.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

looking good sounds like a nice strain I cannot wait to see these bud..


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 7, 2010)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> They look good but I will give you some advice, buy a set of T5 fixture or a 2 250w HPS. The CFL's you have will be O.K. for a minute but you are going to need much more light in there.


 
id love to have a HPS but theres not enough ventilation to have something that hot in the closet. im definetly gunna put in more large fluro tubes. A t5 setup would be nice


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 9, 2010)

transplanted the two larger plants yesterday. will do the smaller two tomorrow. 

unfortunetly my bank account is scraping bottom so i will not be able to afford a t5 setup. i will put in more lights soon but more than likely it will be a setup of 4 48 inch fluro tubes.


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 17, 2010)

NEW PICTURES!

heres some new pictures of the girls and the new ghetto rigged setup. took a 48 inch fluro setup and cut one of the side flaps off so it wouldnt block any of the lights. duck taped it so that its in at a slightly triangular angle. definitely couldve done it an easier way. hindsights a ***** lol

plants are looking good. had some burns i was worried about but their really maturing. slowly changing the light cycle to 18/6 from 24/0. gunna start giving them FF nutes soon. cant wait to see how they react to them : )


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 21, 2010)

giving the girls their first dose of nutrients today. will start at half strength with fox farm's grow big liquid nutes. calls for 2 tsp per gal., so 1 tsp/gal that'll be used on all four of the plants. hope they like this treat!


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 21, 2010)

should keep the lights on 24hrs, your plants like it


----------



## Maui Monster (Feb 22, 2010)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> should keep the lights on 24hrs, your plants like it


 
im gunna keep it where it is now, 22/2, until flowering.


----------



## Maui Monster (Mar 1, 2010)

I really wanna give it up to Fox Farms. I dont want this to sound like a product pitch but damn, I am impressed. I have seen other grows similiar to mine, and at this stage the plants speak for themselves. After 2 weeks of nutrients the girls look better than ever and are growing at an phenomenal rate. If how they look now is any indication of how good the bud is going to be, this may be the best bud I've ever seen, knock on wood.


----------



## RicketyCricket (Mar 4, 2010)

Lookin good mate ;]


----------



## RicketyCricket (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh and just ordered 10 seeds from attitude last night heheh.. Def changing my approach for the second grow, FoxFarms all the way!


----------



## Maui Monster (Mar 4, 2010)

RicketyCricket said:
			
		

> Lookin good mate ;]


 
haha thanks. cant wait to see how your new girls turn out


----------



## RicketyCricket (Mar 4, 2010)

me neither.. i'd do a journal but i'm scared to haha


----------



## Maui Monster (Mar 5, 2010)

hahaha just remember, its all fictional lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2010)

Awsome looking plants, cant wait to see that bud. Your gona have to help me grow next time i see you. i have a couple lemon skunk seeds we need to grow.


----------



## Maui Monster (Mar 11, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## budculese (Mar 12, 2010)

Maui Monster said:
			
		

> id love to have a HPS but theres not enough ventilation to have something that hot in the closet. im definetly gunna put in more large fluro tubes. A t5 setup would be nice


i've been testing my 250 hps with 2 150 cfl's in my 3x3 closet. the hps alone raises the temp to 75 deg. with both cfl's going with the hps the temp gets to 79 deg. with just the 2 cfl's the temp. is 71 deg. these tests are done in a plant free environment and door is closed (im still researching), but i can vent at will if need be .hope these temp can help , you got a nice grow there


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 12, 2010)

my god these are looking great.. best of luck sir


----------



## RicketyCricket (Mar 15, 2010)

them be some lovely ladies!


----------

